# How many days a week should a horse work?



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

normally I'd go up to see my horse 4 times a day and give him 3 days of rest......or if he did extremely well I might only go up 3 times a week and give him an extra day off as a reward.

But now because of College, homework, and work, I've only been going up 3 times a week to ride.

Your riding week sounds fine, but how intense is intense for Friday? If it is really intense I would definately give him the day after off, and not even do a trail ride. But that's just me


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

so long as they have at least one day a week to rest and recover, I'd say the schedule is fine - I've known saddlebreds and dressage horses alike to work a 6 day work week with one day of rest and be fine with it. Each individual horse needs their own attention, however, and if 6 days on 1 day off works - great. If it has to be every other day working, that's fine too. So long as the horse is happy and wants to work


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It really depends on many factors. The horse's age, training level and experience. It also depends what you do with the horse as certain activities or riding excercises are a lot more demanding than others. 
I think what you are currently doing is probably ok for your horse tho I don't know that I would do any more than that or have less days off.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine gets 2 days a week off... I ride:

Monday - Flat
Tuesday - Off
Wednsday - Lesson
Thursday - Flat
Friday - Off
Saturday - Flat
Sunday - Flat

He's too young to jump.

If I have a show, then he gets the next day off... like this week I'll ride him Friday Saturday and Sunday then Monday and Tuesdsay he'll be off... Wed will be a lesson again.....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

It really does depend.  But on average, I say a about 3-5 days a week. Sometimes less, depending on how hard you are working.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Your schedule sounds fine. Each horse is different but think about those riders who need their horses for work everyday. Those horses are conditioned to work all day long. 

If your horse is maintaining weight, condition, and attitude then you are fine. If there is a problem that is developing then you may want to rethink the schedule. Giving your horse one day off is good. If it is going to be 2 days off then try make them consecutive.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

how old is your horse? I have an TB who is off the track and they start them really young so just keep that in mind ... I ride my mare for 4-5 days a week... and for about 30 min a day and I am going to bump it up to about 40 min a day since she just turned 5 ... just a thought...


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

It sounds good to me. 

Over the summer I rode my horse Mon-Sat for at least an hour a day (mainly flatwork) and her only day off was Sunday. So it really depends on the horse.


----------



## kerplop (Sep 22, 2008)

In the Spring, I rode my 7 year old every day after school (so Monday-Friday) for about 40 minutes and alternated between flatwork days and jumping days. In the summer, I rode 6 days a week for about a half hour each time again, going back and forth between jumping and flatwork days. Now that I'm back to school and with a fall sport, I ride 3-4 times a week for an hour. I generally don't give Lena days off for doing well the previous day (unless we went to a show) because if I like what's going on under saddle, I'll just call it a day and end it on a good note.


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Depending on the weather.... this schedule seems fine.... as long as you are not stuck in it and will vary. Horses have off days too.

So far in my experience with TBs.... they are intelligent and enjoy the work.

Forgot to add, I would throw in some 'fun" work - like going around barrels or cones. This helps your horse with her power steering ( left right), will help soften your cues, and help her lateral/flexion work. Just don't be suprised when your TB wabnts to become a barrel racer. So many do love it. LOL


----------

